# What You Guys Think For Nj



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

So What Does Everone Think Will We Get Snow In Nj This Year Last Year Was Not Good I Hope Its Good This Year What Does Every One Think Will It Be Good Will It Be Bad


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think it can get any worse then last year.... We're a bit low on our water lever so who knows, maybe this winter will make up for it.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Lets hope for 10' a month


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

It's gonna be the year of blizzards, we will not sleep from nov. 15 until march 15 except cat naps in the truck. I will be "a milloinare and own a mansion and a yacht "by the time spring comes, does anyone know who said those famous words??? Seroiusly I hope we get about 100 inched of snow with 25 salting events........that would make it a very nice winter.......


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would much rather 100 salting events, and 25 plowable events. payup


----------

